# New 31 Rqs!



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

We just took delivery of our new 2007 31RQS














, traded up from 2003 25FBS. We have been happy Outbackers for several years now, but found the site fairly recently. Anyway, I have some questions for y'all.

1) At my cable input on the outside of the trailer it has a sticker above it that says "Satellite Prep". Does that mean it is satellite ready? I will test it this weekend but was hoping for answer first.

2) Has anyone done the quckie flush install on a 31RQS themselves? Is it difficult?

That's it for now, but I'm sure I'll have more as we go along. Boy, this is one big mama-jama!

Kelly


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kelly,

I would have to assume that the 'Satellite prep' sticker would indicate that it is satellite ready. I don't know why else it would be there.

I have not done a QuickieFlush on that model, but did on my 28RS-DS, and it is not difficult. It is a pain, but it is not technically challenging. Figure about 2 hours work, and two pairs of hands helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I just put a Tornado Flush in my 27RLS. I lowered the side of the underbelly on the drain side of the TT right in line with the bathroom just enough so I could see where the tank was and the spot where the Tornado should go. Then I cut a three sided opening big enough to get a drill and arms into right under that spot with the flap facing to the rear of the TT so the wind wouldn't catch it. After installation I bought some fender washers, screws and 1" x 3" pine board. Cut the boards to length and screwed them on the three sides on top of the underbelly leaving about a 1 1/2" hanging into the opening. Close the flap and screw it to the pine boards. You now have a way to get at it if you have problems. Don' forget to install and tighten all the hose clamps.

If you search the site for "quickie flush" there are pictures that someone posted of this mod. Sure was alot easier than dropping a good portion of the underbelly


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll be willing to bet that the satellite prep sticker means that there is another cable in the wall behind the sticker and they were to lazy/cheap to install the additional jack.

I've seen that done on other units before.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Quickly Flush was easy to install. I cut a access panel in the underbelly. So I didn't need to drop it.


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I'll be willing to bet that the satellite prep sticker means that there is another cable in the wall behind the sticker and they were to lazy/cheap to install the additional jack.
> 
> I've seen that done on other units before.
> [snapback]126564[/snapback]​


I am hoping this is not the case, but something like this is what I'm afraid of. You would think if it was already to go it would say "Satellite Ready".

Anyway, about the quickie flush, thanks for the replys. I know there is a ton of good info out there on it, I was just hoping someone had done one on a 31RQS. That way they could guide me through it. I am pretty timid with those things...

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

The trailer is wired for cable & then there is single hook up in the entertainment center for satelite. Your cable hook up in on the back side of the trailer and the satelite hook up is just outside of the entertainment center. I hope this helps but that is how mine is wired & mine is a 2007


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Unsure about the label.....we didn't have that one.

On the flush install....I've done it. I did ours on the oppisite side of the trailer from the drain. I first dropped about 7 screws on that side to verify where I was going to put it then used the "flap" method to access and install. As others have stated, it's not hard, just a long process. Seal the flush well and tighten down those hose connections. I used black duct tape to close the flap. Take your time, you'll do fine.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new 31RQS! I am sure you'll enjoy it as much as we do! Ours did not have a Sat Prep but I am told by reliable sources that indeed behind the cable connection flange on the outside rear of the 2007 is an additional cable for Satellite TV. BUT I have no personal experience with it.

Anyway satellite or not the 31rqs is a comfortable, great looking good towing unit with many years of adventures waiting in it!

Eric


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

Well our 4th of July trip was a success, no problems to report. What a great coach! Above & Beyond is right, there is satellite but only to the entertainment center -which is great. Now to install the Tornado. I will venture into that project on Monday!

Kelly

ETA- Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kelly,

Glad to hear that maiden voyage was a big success! A good first trip always eliminates any lingering buyers remorse!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

